
Making WebGL Dance (2013) - reledi
http://acko.net/files/fullfrontal/fullfrontal/webglmath/online.html
======
jamesmiller5
Seriously, this demo is amazing and quite informative.

I think the original title is a bit bland though, something like "WebGL: How,
Where, and What to Draw" would have explained what the slides are about much
better.

------
Jare
How did this drop out of sight without barely a mention? :(

